# Satellite LNB Question



## procus (2 Jan 2007)

Hi a quick question about FTA Satellite, please excuse my ignorance but I am not an expert on satellites. 

I understand that in order to

Connect another tv to my satellite FTA so i can watch other chanels at the same time. I need a second receiver and a twin or quad lnb and run a new cable to the new the satellite receiver from the dish.

My Question is what is the LNB loopthrough used for , 
Could I use this to link the second receiver to the first receiver without running the cable back outside and purchasing a new LNB? What is the LNB Loopthrough used for?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Jan 2007)

The loopthrough is used for connecting two hardwares to the dish. eg. a pc and a sat.reciever box. but if i remember you cant watch different stations at the same time. You see, the twin LNB allows you to aim each arm at a different satellite. But i've never tried it. You really need a twin LNB for this unless you want to buy a LNB which has two connections on the bottom of it to scew the TWO cables onto giving the virtual twin LNB effect. (but only different channels on the same satellite)
In english I think the loopthrough is basically to clone the signal (relay the signal) to different sources around the house.

So:AFAIK yes, you can link the first reciever box to another, obviously yu'll need the first switched on all the time & cant watch different stations on the different boxes.(If you are a FTA user and also want to be a SKY user but dont want two dishes hanging out of your chimney you can ''loopthrough'' the signal from the FTA reciever to the SKY reciver using the same dish and same LNB provided it is pointed at the right sarellite., ergo now you  probably have too many stations available to get your dog his dinner.)

Apologies for my messiness, im doing homework as well and as you know men can't multi-task..lol


----------



## procus (3 Jan 2007)

great thanks for the reply sn@kebite, appreciate it.


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Jan 2007)

np ^_^


----------



## procus (3 Jan 2007)

Hi snakebite, hope you are well, ok ive tried hooking up a second decoder to the first decoder and stood well back ! from tv sets!
here is what happened:
 i can change channels on both decoders and it seemed to work fine, but for some reason when i change to certain channels on the first decoder i loose the signal on the second one. I am not sure why this is happening,
the same happens on the second decoder , on certain channels only. 
However if i plug out the first decoder(the one the lnb is attached to ) the second decoder works fine!.
I have also changed the setting on the second decoder to switch the power off on the lnb. Hope all this makes sense, It may be something simple i am doing wrong or maybe what i am doing is totally wrong ?
Hope this makes sense, thanks for reply , maybe someone else may know ? or is it just a case of buying a twin lnb?


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Jan 2007)

OK, sorry procus now i haven't got a clue. Maybe you could google it?


----------



## procus (3 Jan 2007)

no probs snakebite, ill check the net and maybe ring sat shop tmrw, ill let you know how iget on


----------



## Sn@kebite (4 Jan 2007)

Ok, i would actually like to know how to do that procus, Thanks Bud!


----------



## Technologist (4 Jan 2007)

procus said:


> Hi snakebite, hope you are well, ok ive tried hooking up a second decoder to the first decoder and stood well back ! from tv sets!
> here is what happened:
> i can change channels on both decoders and it seemed to work fine, but for some reason when i change to certain channels on the first decoder i loose the signal on the second one.


If the  channels have different polarities (e.g.  Horizontal/Vertical), this might explain it.  This will work: Decoder 1: 27500/H + Decoder 2: 22000/H  This will not work: Decoder 1: 27500/H + Decoder 2: 22000/V  Whichever you switch to last will work in the second situation. It's probably twiddling a component in  the LNB than can only be either H or V but not both.  I've an LNB with two connection to it, both aligned on the same satellite & I have two tuners each with its own connection the LNB.


----------



## procus (7 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the reply technologist,  in the mean time i rang satellite shop and was talking to a guy who said that it could have something to do with the voltage changing or something to that effect. He said to do eactly the way you have done it technologist get either a dual or quad lnb and then i would have no problems. i purchased a quad on friday and ran another cable and it works like a dream. thanks again


----------

